# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  :::::::::::::::::: سایت سنجش کلآً خطـــــــــــــــا مـــیــده  ::::::::::::::::::

## 2013films

سایت سنجش کلآً خطـــــــــــــــا مـــیــده  ، هر کس بررسی کرد دید دوباره باز شده و پیاغام خطا نمیده لطف کنه تو همین تاپیک اعلام کنه که رفقا ریختم سرم واسه ثبت نام 

مگه من کافی نتم . . . !!؟؟؟

----------


## hosein.23

از ساعت 9تا حالا سایت کاملا تختس،احتمالا تا فردا طرفای ساعت نه درست نشه شما خودتونو نگران نکنید حل میشه فوق فوقش کنکورمون میوفته واس سال 96 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## lily7

اینجوری پیش بره تمدید میشه نگران نباشید .

----------


## کتی ملیح

منم نتونستم الان ثبت نام کنم:/ همون اولش اخطار میده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lawyer

خخخخخ
نگران نباش درست میشه رفیق

نشدم 17تا 20اسفند باز میکنن باز سایتو

----------


## lily7

> منم نتونستم الان ثبت نام کنم:/ همون اولش اخطار میده


منم ثبت نام نکردم .
 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## PUZZLE

من الان بالخره تونستم ثبت نام کنم خداروشکر

----------

